# NEW HOLLAND 568 Small Square Baler Experts Required



## JoshAustralia (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

I would greatly appreciate any information on the New Holland 568 baler made for Australia I think?

Is it the same as an American 575? What are the specs of a 568 and what years were they made?

I just a bought a service manual on Standard and Heavy Duty Knotters by Ford New Holland but the 568 model was not in there. Which model should I base the knotters on etc?

Was the 568 small square baler a good model? Are you still able to get parts?

THANKS HEAPS


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I am not terribly familiar with the NH 568 but there does not seem many giving you a response, so here goes 

The 568 and 570 balers are different in a number of respects.

They are not the same capacity, the 568 is I think rated at 72 or 73c strokes per minute whereas the 570 at 93 per minute.

To calculate capacity assuming approx 12 or 13 strokes (Slices or biscuits) per bale you get

72 strokes x 60 minutes divided by 12 gives 360 bales per hour and allowing for some at 13 rating is therefore 350 bales per hour for the 568

The same calculation for the 570 gives 450 per hour.

The 568 has a lower power requirement due to lower output.

The 570 according to NH needs 62 pto hp.

The 568 cross transfer system is similar to the old Australian built 317 with a bar carrying 2 sets of forks travelling an oval shaped trajectory to move the hay into the chamber .

Packing to one side of the bale or the other is adjusted by moving the walrus looking alloy forks back or forward on the carrier bar.

Moving the forks to the left puts more hay to the left side of the bale. (stand at the rear looking forward to determine left or right). Very fine adjustment is available as the forks can be loosened to slide on the bar, furtermore the penetration of the alloy forks is also adjustable also affecting bale shape.

The 570 has two paired rotors, in Australia generally of a tear drop shape, whereas elsewhere the rotors are more a straight arm. The hay is then packed into the chamber by a pair of rotating packer forks.

Adjusting the placement of hay into the chamber on the 570 is achieved by altering the anchor points of the spring loaded link connecting the upper part of the forks to the frame of the baler. 9 combinations are available.

In regard to knotters, all NH balers are similar but not identical. The system and adjustments are very very similar. There can be subtle differences eg the location of the knotter brake or the detail of how the knotter is assembled on the knotter shaft.

The sequence of operation is identical, the functions of each component are identical.

Both are good balers and it becomes a question of what machines are available to you, both are superseded model numbers for NH but there are I believe very little differences for the updated model numbers. Case have a range of identical balers after having to abandon their in-line examples when the CNH merger took place.

The smaller capacity 568 machine should be cheaper than the equivalent age/condition 570.

I did a post on the operation of the knotter under the thread "276 NH Knotter" under "Machinery"

Hope this helps


----------



## JoshAustralia (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Coondle,

Thanks very much for the reply. I was starting to wonder if this site was a waste of time!. As I understand it in Australia the models went from 317 to 417 to Super 417 to 568 to 570 to 575. The 575 had a wider pickup and 3 feeder rotors not 2 feeder rotors mechanism as for the 570. I was told that the 568 was 93 spm ( same as the super 417) but you may be right at 73 spm. I hope it is 93spm.The cross transfer system you describe sounds spot on. I was told that too. I tried New Holland Australia and New Holland International but they have not got back to me with information prob because they are lazy ( haha) or they are superseded models. The 568 is a pretty big baler 2770 overall width so Id imagine it would be higher capacity at 93spm. I was told that when the 568 were made small square balers had gone slightly out of fashion and there were not many around hence the limited information. I got the 568 pretty cheap. There was a 570 for $17000 but that was a bit expensive for my budget. There are other 568 balers currently farm machinery sales used for 22000 so fairly expensive. These prices will be extraordinary for USA followers, their balers are comparatively cheap.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The 568 is a USA machine. Production started in August 1991until I do not know when.

The 565 started in July 1988 along with the 570 and 575.

NH made balers with different sized chambers, the usual size is 14 inch by 18 inch. However they usually had a 16 inch by 18 inch in the range. Years ago there was a 275 being 14x18, the 278 was 16 x 18.

What size is the chamber on the 568?

It seems unusual to run the 565, 570, 575 range at the same time as the 568 except to get a different chamber.

The 565 uses 6 chain driven feeder fork tines on the feeder, and maybe the 568 too, I assumed only 4. Case for example had in their range 1 lower capacity machine the SBX520 = to the 565.

Three rotaries the SBX530 = NH570, THe SBX 540 = NH575 and the SBX550 = NH575 but with the arger chamber, the SBX 540 also came in a wire tie version. Power recommendations through the range were 35 pto hp, 62 pto hp,75 pto hp and 80 pto hp respectively. Strokes per minute were 79 for the 520 and 93 the rest.

The 565 and 570 are the same dimensions at 2.8 metres wide, but 1.5 m high compared to 1.8 m, that is a foot in the old terms.

Unfortunaetly I cannot help you more than that.

The only other matter to consider is parts backup, There do not seem to be as many 568s around as 570s and its replacement designation baler.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

This is certainly trivial but I thought the 575 debuted a few years before the 565 and 570.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

My understanding is that all 3 (565, 570, and 575) all began production in July 1988 with the 311 and 316 ceasing production.

There may have been run out stock to clear the market before marketing began, I do not know the marketing ploys if any at the time.

The Australian market did not see the 311 or the 326 but was served by the 317 which was produced here in large numbers that tailed off with the conversion by many operators to round balers.

The Australian market for small square balers shrank and production here ceased with supplies ex the USA, part of the inevitable march of globalisation by manufacturers.

Nh, Sperry NH, Ford NH, CNH and of course FiatAgri in the mix. Absorbing Hesston, divesting Hesston, it all is one big mixing bowl of mergers, de-mergers, acquisitions and takeovers, brand disappearances and re-appearances. Throw into this the globalisation of manufacturing plants where most large-scale manufacturers are sourcing/operating in multiple continents. JD even had a manufacturing plant here in Western Australia for a time after acquiring Chamberlian Industries, then becoming more of an assembly plant before closing.

Not important but part of the rich tapestry of life!


----------



## JoshAustralia (Sep 29, 2013)

Apparently after a few phone calls the 568 has a 14 by 18 chamber ( 457mm by 356 mm) . It is 93 spm too. Not sure how many chamber fork tines though.

Great help though thanks ! I read the about the new Holland knotter, very good coondle. There is a video on the net about the workings of the new Holland knotter which is quite good too.

Fingers crossed the baler will be good.


----------

